# Woodworking For Therapy



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*










I have decided to chronicle my woodworking journey as part of my therapy and boy do I need it! I am 65 years old, a husband, father, grandfather, great grandfather and a disabled Vietnam Veteran. Oh yea, I'm also a Pastor of a Christian Church here in Waco, Texas. You'd think I had plenty to keep me active. So why would I want to add "Woodworker" to my titles?

It's simple, I have Liver Cancer and PTSD from Vietnam. Agent Orange isn't so good for the liver.

I came to a point, after fighting this cancer for two years where I had to ask myself,* "Do I live each day to my best ability or sit around and wait to die?"*. I ran across* LumberJocks* and a bell went off in my head, "I can do this too!" I started to get excited! I ran out to my man cave, that is currently a junk room and said,* "This is going to be my woodworking shop!" *

I'm not a TV preacher (Thank God) so I have limited funds. My shop space will be only 10×10, but it's all mine! Just starting to clear the room out has already proved therapeutic results both for my cancer and my PTSD. Obviously *my first "Project" *is simply to clear, plan the layout and come up with a plan of attack. I'll be posting my progress and looking for YOUR INPUT as I start this new adventure.

I have a second reason for blogging this journey, which just occurred to me, maybe some of you could use a little inspiration to get off your pew warmers (butts for the nonspiritual among you) .

One final thought. I said this is for therapy. Understand that if I don't stay busy with a variety of activities, I'll sit here and focus on the bad, I choose to focus on the good. From what I've already seen, *there are a lot of GOOD Folks here on LumberJocks.*

Finally, if sharing an occasional Bible verse offends you, then just don't read them. 
Philippians 4:13 *I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.*


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to LJ's! I'm glad you're finding ways to stay positive and do things that bring you joy.

Do you know what type of stuff you'd like to make?  Have you thought about if you're going to try hand tools only, power tools, or some hybrid approach? Good luck and I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! Thanks for the inspiration I needed today!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Lumberjocks Steve, I have some health problems too, lots less serious than yours, but I do have a great deal of continuous pain in my back, knees and everything else. Woodworking for the last almost 18 years has saved me from becoming a grumpy old man and I look eagerly forward to being in the shop whenever I can, which is pretty often in the fall and winter months.

I do think you have chosen a great hobby to enjoy in your free time. I think you will find that more than therapeutic it is also joyful. You will have to keep learning new things all the time as your projects become more complicated. That should help take your mind off your health problems and give you the joy of working with your hands creating things you and others will admire. It's also wonderful to be able to gift others with your projects.

Don't hesitate asking for help. There is an amazingly huge number of friendly, helpful folks on this site of all ages from beginners to veteran professionals. All of us are learning from each other and trying to broaden and perfect our skills. It is good to remember that there are a lot of ways of doing the same things and still get a good result, so the advice you get may vary, but after awhile you will get the hang of it. Meanwhile don't forget to have fun and don't worry about making mistakes because that is a very important part of the learning experience, and I can guarantee you that it will never end!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you welcome!
Regarding ww as a theraphy you might want to check the blogs and projects of members Mafe and Jamie Speirs. Werry inspiring read!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome steve, we as humans are meant to stay active. so if you got some down time, other than watching TV; then you might as well produce something. there is a lot of small woodworking projects you can make without buying a lot of tools. so after cleaning your work room; then you'll find something to make.
good luck, is something you have to make!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to LJs 
We all have times we get bogged down in what we think are tough times ,so truly a story like yours will inspire us to move forward in life and woodworking. Thanks for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to LJs and from my perspective, blog away and I'll look forward to hearing about your journey and I, for one, will welcome any and all Bible verses you care to share!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for serving our nation. I think you will really enjoy woodworking and the folks here are generous in sharing their knowledge. I'll be looking forward to seeing your projects, as well as bible verses.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard LumberJocks. Woodworking is certainly a great way to stay active and such a diverse hobby I am sure you will find something that you will like to make. 
Look forward to reading your future entries.

CtL


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fun! I wish you the best in your therapy.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know of a better therapy, at least for me personally, than woodworking. I work grueling 9-10 hour days in the office, I come home, run down into my mancave, and start working wood. Sometimes my lovely fiancee cooks me dinner and I munch it down standing up while I think about the next thing to do. Then I run back into my cave, keep working to 10-11PM, get some time with my better half and stay up for another hour here in the LJ page. Then I go sleep for 4-5 hours and I cant wait to get back up in the morning!!!!

So I have high hopes for your therapy, non conventional ways of healing are often the best and I wish you best of luck with that! Also, the community here on LJ is just spectacular, I can't believe the loving, kind and helpful people that are on here and I've been here for 2 days.. I will be looking forward to seeing your projects!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestion: Look into working with hand tools. No noise, dramatically less dust and can fit into a smaller space.

Lots of us nut jobs on LJs…


----------



## 54curly (Jun 27, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the smell of fresh saw dust should do wonders for the mind!! Welcome to Lumberjocks!!! Peace be Still!!!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to lumberjocks!!!

glad you have decided to take up wwing it can be therapuetical,well sometimes.thanks for sharing,and i wish you the best.as far as scripture share all you feel like!!!


----------



## Ukidlele (Dec 10, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Steve! This community has some healing mojo so don't be surprised.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and prepare yourself for some magic!


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't express what a blessing all of your responses have been! I'm coming along slowly on prepping the man cave. Can't figure out where to store all the junk.  I do have a can of gasoline and a match…........... maybe I'll try something else first. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would reiterate what Smitty said in his post, try hand tools. The pace is slower, way less noise and dust, financial investment could be quite small( except for us collector nut jobs ;0>). I have chronic breathing issues and hand tools have allowed me to continue to engage in woodworking. Pretty sure the guy you work for used hand tools as well!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to following your journey!


----------



## FlipH (Feb 9, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read your bio and was reminded that Jesus was also a carpenter. Lot's of good feelings come from working with wood. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - we are housebound at the moment because of another huge snow storm. Getting to church is out of the question because the roads aren't even plowed yet. And I happened upon your blog at the beginnings of what could easily turn into a pity party for one today.

Coincidence? Absolutely not. Grateful to have stumbled on this post and will be reading the rest of your blog.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Live or Waste Away, I choose to Live*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey steve,
Thanks for your service man I really do appreciate your sacrifices. In your message to me you said you've just started working with wood for about 6 months? I've been teaching myself for a few years and went ahead and got a college degree in furniture making and cabinetry(which proved to be nothing more than a refresher that took waaaaay too long) but I did get some good books and tips along the way. I'm proud to call you my new brother and I think we can learn a lot from each other. I'm only 26 but I've been in more places and seen more things than a good percentage of the united states so I may be able to lend a helping hand here and there. One thing I'd suggest is looking into Paul Sellers woodworking masterclass program. He's actually the one that inspired me to going back to only hand tools and since I can't very well be going to college fulltime for woodworking while i'm active duty in japan, I like to watch his videos because he teaches you everything about the tools your using as well as braking everything down so that a simpleton such as myself can understand everything. Can't wait to get to know you brother.
Amen
Iron Sides


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*WOW! Fast results!*

A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
*
I joined LJ, got some great advice right away, and some very encouraging comments!* Within a few days I found myself scooting around Lowes in one of those old man electric chairs. (I had a little pride issue at first) I spent hours scooting around, getting some ideas and advice and picking up some stock for my first projects. The staff at Lowes was awesome, helpful and friendly! They even got me coffee! *BTW, if you are a Veteran, don't forget to ask for your 10% discount at Lowes.*

They made a few pre-cuts for me so I could handle the material for my work bench top and loaded all my purchases for me.

Then I went to Harbor Freight to pick up a few clamps. Several of you told me HF was a good place to pick up clamps and it was, but what a different experience from Lowes. One work, "JUNK". Enough said about HF.

Now my first need was for a couple of saw horses. I started to cut my 2×4s and noticed the cuts were rough and slow. *This wouldn't have bothered me before, but hey, I'm now an official LumberJock! * So back to Lowes and my scooter. I picked up two new blades for my old 10" circular saw, one for rough cuts and one for fine cuts. When I got home I almost ran to my saw, installed the new blade (yes I unplugged it  and made my next cut. WOW! Like a hot knife through butter and smooooooooth! I finished my first saw horse and then noticed something…......

It was 9:00PM, no nap and I still had energy. I think it's the saw dust. Boy, did I have fun! I got up this morning and with my first cup of coffee in hand and still wearing my bath rob, I found myself outside making measurements, squaring and marking cut lines for saw horse #2.

I have one question. Is this addictive?


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


That's great to hear, Steve! I can definitely relate to your excitement. Post some pictures of your saw horse when you get time. Half the fun of woodworking is looking at other people's accomplishments (for me, anyway).


----------



## 54curly (Jun 27, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Yes Very addictive!! You'll be dumpster diving for lumber in the near future or looking at standing trees and saying wow what I could make out of that!! have Fun!!!


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Love your story. Hate the cause. My hats off to you. Just keep it up. If any of us can we will help. Welcome.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


NinjaAssassin asked for pics of the saw horses. My daughter thought they were too tall, but I'm 6'3" and she's, well, built closer to the ground than I am. I also put a 5ft cross member so I can build my next project which will be a new door for my storage building. The old one rotted away.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


That's great stuff, man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Steve, if you are so fond of Lowes and the other box stores, hop in the SUV, take an hours drive down here and I'll load you up with projects and wood.
I even have a place for you to take a nap if you need to when you get here.

Don't let pride stand in your way. Be Ye Not Proud, LOL, says the pot calling the kettle black!

Seriously, I am not able to ride for an hour anymore without a lot of pain.

If you want to build a storage shed door, design it and come down to use the shop. I'm sure there is probably enough wood around here to "Get'r'dun!" 
Just decide if you want a solid wood door or a plywood door. Oak? Cedar? Elm? ..... among others, your choice.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Glad to hear woodworking is doing the trick ,keep on trucking,great start.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


There is just something raw and natural about woodworking, getting back to our prehistoric selves, which brings peace to the body and mind. I love your story so far and I am sure it will get even better. Keep it up!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Movement (exercise) is literally a nutrient to your brain….Its actually the most important nutrient to your brain (and possibly to your whole ecosystem).

It would seem that if you ate all day and didn't exert any of that energy, that you'd have energy stored up and have tons of energy, right? But we all know that just makes us have even less energy! Now, if you are up moving around all day, you feel energized afterwards. Thats because movement energizes our brains!! Science!  

I'm glad you found something to get energized! Be safe!! ...and Welcome to Lumberjocks!!!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Hang in there with that energy issue-you just have to fight through it to get going or it will get the best of you, at least that has been my experience with health challenges. You fight through it and everything get better, and you find energy you thought you'd lost. Otherwise, you just loose huge chunks of what time there is. Just MHO.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Started on the shed door today and had fun. My daughter wanted to help so I got some scrap 1/4 ply and had her cut out some corner braces. We had a blast and laughed our tails off. She did good and only cut off one of my fingers.  Kidding.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Steve, Keeping busy always keeps me from dwelling on negative thoughts which I feel is very important when trying to get well. I fought the big C 18 years ago and so far I'm winning. Best of luck to you and know you have a lot of folks keeping you in their prayers.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Steve, look at that. Not only are you enjoying a new hobby and feeling better, in general, you're making memories with your daughter. Not much can top that in my book!


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


What a heart warming story and man I got to say your hooked. Also it only gets more addictive from here on. So keep on keeping on and stay young in your heart, it works wonders.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


This was a great read. If you work inside, you might invest in a good dust mask or a dust management system-the dust is very bad for you, and not being bothered by dust will mean you'll be able to spend more time in your workshop! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


Wonderful to hear that you are experiencing the miracles that woodworking includes Steve.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOW! Fast results!*
> 
> A week ago I had to take a nap every afternoon and spent much of my day sitting on my butt reading, watching TV and surfing the net. Zero energy had become my new normal. Oh, I had a legitimate excuse, *"Well, I have cancer. What do you expect?"* Then my wife bought me a miter saw and suggested woodworking. Wow! I never would have thought this would have a such a fast positive effect on my energy and mental well being!
> *
> ...


That is awesome… And yes…. It's VERY addicting and very therapeutic.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*










The VA Doctors put me on blood pressure medicine a few years ago. It has a couple of undesirable side effects. Guess what? I checked my blood pressure and it was significantly down! I wont throw the pills away just yet, but I'll keep checking it and talk to my Quack, ah I mean Doctor.

Do you think the happiness of woodworking, reduced stress, moving around more and simply having fun might be the reason my pressure is down?* I'm a Happy Camper!* Woodworking, the new Wonder Drug?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you get a few woodworking mistakes under your belt before you decide.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You are right Mike, that's why I'm not throwing the pills out.  I've already made a few mistakes on my work bench. Funny how they show up AFTER you finish, not during.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your health has improved with the meds.

I have only made one mistake in my life: It was when I thought I was wrong about something and I found out I was right.

Now, I have pulled some really good screw ups.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that the time spent in my shop DEFINITELY lowered my blood pressure. It's some of the most calming times I have when I'm doing pretty much ANYthing in the shop.

Now if I could just get my act (and finances) together and get a shop built here at the new house….


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Steve I think that something happens when you walk in the Shop door or space. I know that my blood pressure is better now after four years and lots of mistakes. I still take the junk the doctor orders, but when he checks the blood pressure he is allway wondering why it is always better.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exercise definitely helps HBP, but woodworking mistakes offset the benefit for me (per stefang). Learn Tai Chi if you want to reduce stress, increase flexibility and improve your balance. A major benefit for me doing woodworking has been to get wrapped up in a project I want to do-it helps me fight through what I've nick named "the beta blocker blahs".


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking to Lower Blood Pressure?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the above. Moving around, accomplishing things and having fun are probably all responsible. Lol… But yeah… There have been days that everything I touched in the shop went wrong and all I wanted to do was take a hammer to the project. Lol. Not many of those days yet… But I'm still a "toddler"


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*LEARNING NEW THINGS DAILY BUILDS STRONG MINDS*

Just this weekend I learned several new things about woodworking. It's been a blessing for this old dog to learn new tricks. I don't have anyone here to give me hands on lessons, so I'm counting on my new friends here at LJ.

I bet you would like to know what I learned. Glad you asked, now laugh if you want, because I like making people smile.

#1 I learned that my circular saw doesn't make 90 degree cuts, because it was off by about 10 degrees. I figured that of I took my square and made the adjustment (and didn't trust the stupid markings on the saw) I actually got a true 90 degree cut every time!* I'm happier than a fat bull frog in a pond full of insects!*

#2 While sanding off the top I put on my new workbench I noticed the sandpaper kept getting caught on something and ripping. I learned that when you use flat head screws it's a good idea to counter sink them and then plug or putty the holes. I redid all the screws and* I now have a smooooooooth work bench.
*

#3 I learned that when squaring a door frame on saw horses they move even after clamping tightly. But if you tack a couple of scrapes across the two saw horses, they don't move.

You ask me how I feel after a weekend of learning by my mistakes? *I feel finer than a frog hair split three ways! Thanks for asking.*

*Woodworking is helping me exercise my brain!*


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *LEARNING NEW THINGS DAILY BUILDS STRONG MINDS*
> 
> Just this weekend I learned several new things about woodworking. It's been a blessing for this old dog to learn new tricks. I don't have anyone here to give me hands on lessons, so I'm counting on my new friends here at LJ.
> 
> ...


You're doing it, Steve. It's great to see you learning, doing and enjoying it all. Keep going man!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *LEARNING NEW THINGS DAILY BUILDS STRONG MINDS*
> 
> Just this weekend I learned several new things about woodworking. It's been a blessing for this old dog to learn new tricks. I don't have anyone here to give me hands on lessons, so I'm counting on my new friends here at LJ.
> 
> ...


Learning new things all the time is the best part of woodworking for me. I can't claim that it's made me smarter, but it has made me happier and kept the boredom away! Keep up the good work.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *LEARNING NEW THINGS DAILY BUILDS STRONG MINDS*
> 
> Just this weekend I learned several new things about woodworking. It's been a blessing for this old dog to learn new tricks. I don't have anyone here to give me hands on lessons, so I'm counting on my new friends here at LJ.
> 
> ...


Steve, You have the right attitude! 1068 days ago I knew NOTHING about woodworking and owned a cheapo chop saw and cheaper tablesaw as my only tools. Everything I know about woodworking, I learned from people on this site. A great group!

And thanks to LJs I have been able to build/sell enough stuff to get a shop full of decent tools. Enjoy the journey. I certainly have.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *LEARNING NEW THINGS DAILY BUILDS STRONG MINDS*
> 
> Just this weekend I learned several new things about woodworking. It's been a blessing for this old dog to learn new tricks. I don't have anyone here to give me hands on lessons, so I'm counting on my new friends here at LJ.
> 
> ...


This is definitely a great place to exercise that brain. And there are a lot of wonderful people that provide lots of support and motivation.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Learning By Mistakes*

This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.

Some of the things I learned were, while making practice cuts, with my new compound miter saw. First the laser guide is handy, but not accurate. I tried to find an adjustment but there isn't one. It's slightly off by different amounts depending on the angle of the cut. I learned that if I eye ball with the tip of the blade, with the saw not running, both at the front and rear of the cut line, it assures accuracy. I also learned how important it is to clamp the piece. I had one kick back at me and smacked my wrist. Ouch!

I completed a project of building a new door for my storage shed. The old one rotted and wasn't worth a repair job. I used treated 2×4s with a cross brace. (Same design as the old door only built better) I learned several things, measure, remeasure and then one more time. I also learned that every cut, except the brace, better be 90 degrees, not 87 when your trusting a laser guide and the notches.  I also learned to cut on the waste side of the line. It seems to be easier to trim a cut than try to stretch the wood after you cut too much. 

All in all, I learned a lot and had fun doing it. The best part about starting out with woodworking is that my energy has jumped and my stress level has dropped. Thank you to all of my new Lumber Jock friends for your help and encouragement.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Glad you have found something that takes your mind off life's travails…There is something meditative about woodworking. Maybe any creative endeavor would do the same. For me playing my guitar saved my mind many times when I was younger… I'm glad you can take some time for yourself and have some pride of "doing" and not just "being". Looking forward to seeing some more of your posts and projects- we're all pulling for you, Steve.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. I saw a good miter saw tip on Fine Woodworking.com. You can put a strip of 1-1/2" wide masking tape to cover the blade slot on the miter saw table, then make a cut with your saw. The cut will show you exactly where the blade will cut, then you can just line up your marked workpiece with the cut in the tape. I tried it and it worked perfect.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike I'll do that and Aloha thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Since I'm getting so good at cutting a straight line my wife says she wants me to build her this bed. I think maybe I might need a little more practice.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Steve,

All I can say about the bed is "Whoa!"

Keep up the good work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


You won't have worry about 90 degree angles if you build that…........Wes


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Learning By Mistakes*
> 
> This past week I learned a great deal from my mistakes. I'm glad I have a good scrap pile.
> 
> ...


*NO! NO! NO! I DIDN'T BUILD THE BED!* My silly wife saw this and asked me if I could build it. I said, *"Sure and I'll include a teletransporter so Scotty can beam you up to the Mother Ship."*


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*

*I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
*BEFORE*









Before I started woodworking a few weeks ago I slept for four to five hours in the afternoon. I could hardly bend over to pick something up off the floor and I would fall quite easily and often from weakness in my legs.* But now, in only two weeks, I feel a 100% better, have more energy*, don't take any naps, my blood pressure is down, my legs are getting stronger and I'm in much better physical shape to start the chemo and handle the side effects! Praise God! *AFTER*









The question is why? Have you ever had to go to a physical therapist? Two or three times a week with instructions to do specific exercises in between, that you didn't do. Why? No motivation! *Woodworking has motivated me to get off my rear end!* I have a variety of physical activities, bending over since I drop stuff frequently, stretching to grab pieces of wood and tools, sweeping up saw dust and cleaning my work area, some sitting and a lot of standing, using my hand on tools and clamps (helps fight the arthritis), walking around the work bench and to and from the shop (may not sound like much to you, but it is for me) lifting lumber and a thousand other little movements and motions,every day and most all day long! *No Physical Therapist could motivate me to do this! Why? Because I'm having fun and reaping the benefits!*

I'm getting so motivated that yesterday* I built a stand for my scroll saw.* It's not finished, but will be by this afternoon.









I also bought myself a present at Sears yesterday, an adjustable stool regularly $99 for $$49, good back support!









Well, I need to make some sawdust so *let me close this entry with an encouragement for you to do something valuable!*

*Do you know anyone who is fighting cancer or any other disability? Invite them over to your shop and maybe they will get interested in woodworking and improve the quality of their life!*

2 Corinthians 9:6 *But this I say: He who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. *"

*Sow a little of your time into another person's life and you will reap more than you sow. That is what many of you have been doing for me! Bless you!" 
*


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


glad to hear your feeling better and motivated with your woodworking.its a blessing to have something to take your mind off things.i hope the best for you.god bless you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


It is certainly what keeps me going! It is amazing to me even after I have been at it for almost 18 years.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Great story and great idea. Use your mine not your read end. I know I enjoy all of my woodworking and sometimes too much so, says the wife. Keep it up and keep posting.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


I find that I am much happier when busy. Boredom/inactivity just wears me out. I was flat on my back for several months during my bout of stomach cancer and the depression from doing nothing almost killed me. Looking back at the end of the day and seeing that I accomplished something always gives me a lift.

Carry on!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Steve,

What a good reminder and encouragement for all of us. I've been so unproductive since my husband's latest heart attack and hospitalization (from nearly bleeding to death from Effient). I keep telling myself that I need to get back into the shop to accomplish something and get some much needed exercise. Instead I keep cooking up a storm which isn't good for our waistlines, especially without the exercise.

Keep your eyes on Jesus! 1 Thessalonians 5:18

L/W


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Glad to hear things are going well for you. I agree about the shop versus the therapist, but for me it's the shop versus the gym and having to walk boring laps around the track. The shop has helped me fight through the negative effects of medicine better than anything else, with the possible exception of fly fishing.


----------



## AntarcticTraveler (Dec 29, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Thank you Steve for sharing…it surely will help in my decision to put together my humble shop later next year after I retire.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Am very pleased to hear that you have found an enjoyable means of attaining necessary activity in woodworking and that it is making you feel better… Thanks for sharing and keep the sawdust coming!


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *The Physical Aspects of Woodworking*
> 
> *I've mentioned the emotional and psychological aspects of woodworking for me as I battle liver cancer*, but let my share what I have noticed about the* Physical Benefits*. I was diagnosed two years ago and I have had surgery to remove part of my liver, RFA (radio frequency ablation) which burns out new tumors, and now I'm going onto Nexavar, which is an oral chemo therapy to slow down the growth of new tumors (nasty stuff). All this being said, I'm one pooped Papa!
> *BEFORE*
> ...


Hey Steve, I love the chair. I need to get one for sure. Stay active my friend the mind and body are better for it. Any time you want to talk I'm here. I believe You are prepared for your up coming battle.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*How You Make Me Feel*

I have been working on my shop, doing little projects, learning how to use (and not use) my new tools, every day for a month now. I have had days when my cancer said,* 'No you wont make saw dust today"*,* but thanks to my wife, my God and my LJ Buddies, I've been able to push through and overcome!*

After being a Christian and Pastor for almost 40 years I am finally understanding how important to have people encouraging you. I understood, but now *I REALLY UNDERSTAND!*

*When you take the time to comment on my posts or blog, you encourage me and motivate me!*

When you send me a message,* you encourage me and motivate me!*

I wanted to say *THANK YOU ALL! *You are helping me fight cancer and guess what?

*WE ARE WINNING ONE BATTLE AT A TIME, ONE DAY AT A TIME, TOGETHER!*


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *How You Make Me Feel*
> 
> I have been working on my shop, doing little projects, learning how to use (and not use) my new tools, every day for a month now. I have had days when my cancer said,* 'No you wont make saw dust today"*,* but thanks to my wife, my God and my LJ Buddies, I've been able to push through and overcome!*
> 
> ...


I find that reaching out and offering suggestions to other LJ buddies is my own form of "relief". As I started out in woodworking I can say that I did get some help but, I do not think, a lot here on LJ. Seems that there is much more today. I am retired and just stumbled on to a scrollsaw as a hobby. Then that that perhaps I could make a few dollars, and have.

I, also, being a Christian, know that duty or reaching out to a brother or sister. A lady who's daughter attends out Christian school (she is not a member of our Church) is also fighting cancer. Just before Christmas I gave her a plaque that says Faith, Hope and Love on it (you can find it in my projects). I got the nicest note from her of how I touched her heart. Well, I said keep fighting and I will get you some more things. HOPE is sometimes all we have.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *How You Make Me Feel*
> 
> I have been working on my shop, doing little projects, learning how to use (and not use) my new tools, every day for a month now. I have had days when my cancer said,* 'No you wont make saw dust today"*,* but thanks to my wife, my God and my LJ Buddies, I've been able to push through and overcome!*
> 
> ...


I firmly believe in the "pay it foreward" philosophy as well as the "pay it back".

I have received a LOT of help and encouragement here and I'm trying to do my part to contribute.

Keep on keepin on!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *How You Make Me Feel*
> 
> I have been working on my shop, doing little projects, learning how to use (and not use) my new tools, every day for a month now. I have had days when my cancer said,* 'No you wont make saw dust today"*,* but thanks to my wife, my God and my LJ Buddies, I've been able to push through and overcome!*
> 
> ...


Your blogging is very motivating as well. I'm enjoying following your journey.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*

*Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg." 
*
*I LOVE SAW DUST! IT'S BECOMING ADDICTIVE!*









*I EVEN ASKED MY WIFE IF SHE COULD TRY MAKING SOME SAWDUST COOKIES *









Well, I'm still enjoying woodworking even if I did lose one of the perks. I'm building a pedestal for our front load washer and dryer. They cost about $250/ each, one for both washer and dryer $500 and I figure I've spent about $90 on material and probably $120 by the time I'm done. I want it to have two pull-out trays for storage. I'm sort of designing it on the fly since I have no idea what I'm doing. If your so inclined you might pray for me. I figure I've got another few days before I sand and finish it. I'll post it in my projects.









Well, I have to go out and buy me a respirator, those cheep dust masks don't work and *the doctor might order a sawdust levels test with my next labs.*

May God bless you all and thanks as always for the help I have been getting from all of you!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


steve,looks like the pedestals are coming along nicely.my wife wanted front load washer and dryer once but i wouldn't buy the pedestals.i did offer to build them though.hope things keep going well in your treatment.i'll keep you in my prayers.god bless you and your family.


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


Stay strong, Steve! If your wife figures out the recipe for sawdust cookies let me know! You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


"sawdust tastes like metal filings" That's just weird!

I'm prayin for your health. The washer/dryer risers…....you can handle those by yourself!

Carry on.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


They are looking very nice, mine were made out of whiteboard and 2×4's


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


good luck with everything! you will be in my prayers!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


I have never had Chemo and I hope I never learn about it but I have been told it can make a lot of things taste like metal. I will admit sawdust is not what we usually hear about though. Prayers to you on this journey.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


stay the course my friend we are all here for you. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and family


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


Steve,

Walnut and cherry sound like the best combination for cookies to me, but don't forget the chocolate!

L/W


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


I've read that chemo can wreck havoc in your system for the first week to 10 days of every round, so hopefully the sawdust tasting metallic will be a passing thing.

A good respirator is worth the investment, not wise to have your body fighting off the fine saw dust as well in addition to cancer. No reaosn to add it to the mix. Besides, even with half the money you save on the pedestal you will be able to buy a very decent respirator.

I will be waiting for the sawdust recepie, please make one for shavings as well and I will never have to go to a grocery store again! Stay strong and the cancer will be something that you can look back at in a few years as the best thing that happened to you because it made you find your true passion.  I say that because that pedestal is a big step up from where you started a few short weeks ago. So just imagine what you can make when you're in full health and energy, because it is clear that you enjoy it a lot.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


I appreciate the comments, it makes me feel good to give you guys a laugh because you give me so much! The walnut and cherry cookies sound good. I got her a new mixer for Christmas and she will be trying some receipts.
*Jake, I think the shavings would be better suited for a casserole. *

*
She made this for me last night from the sawdust catcher off my table saw. The topping was made with Titebond III*


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


"She made this for me last night from the sawdust catcher off my table saw. The topping was made with Titebond III"

I knew it! I've been sure for a while that my wife uses it in her gravy.

mmmmm . . . pie . . .


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metalic*
> 
> *Chemo Therapy Makes Sawdust Taste Metallic, YUK! *I don't mind the food tasting funny because it isn't going to stay down that long anyway. But I was enjoying the smell and taste of sawdust, I guess I need to wear a dust mask, but that seems to take some of the fun out of woodworking.  *Seriously, the Nurse Practitioner asked, "Any side effects yet?" I said, "Yea, my sawdust tastes like metal filings." She said, "I beg your pardon? Sawdust?" I couldn't believe I was the first cancer patient with that complaint! Then my Oncologist called me and said, "Were you pulling my nurses leg?" I replied "I'd only do that if she had a wooden leg."
> *
> ...


Lol! Too funny.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*This Can Be Nerve Racking!*

Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.









So today I decided I've got these 1.5×1.5×36 pieces of red oak and poplar just sitting there doing nothing. So, following the instructions I got from* The Wood Whisperer's Video* on end grain cutting boards, I snuck out to my cave. I put pillows under the covers and actually fooled my wife until she heard the table saw. *Anyone know how to make a table saw quite?* I managed to hold her at bay until I finished my first glue up.* This is where the nerve racking part comes in.* Did I clamp it tight enough? Too tight? Enough glue? Too much glue? Will it hold tight when I make my second cuts or fall apart? And worst of all I HAVE TO WAIT 24 HRS TO FIND OUT?!










Well, I wanted something to get my mind off of the cancer and I found it. *I don't know if I'll sleep tonight or just go out to the cave and watch the glue dry. *

Woodworking is good medicine!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Praying for you for sure… I am loving your work too!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Coat rack looks real nice, Steve. I have no way of making a table saw quiet, unless you have one of those old manual crank ones (saw a glimpse of one on a video today). Glad you have something to take your mind off the disease. Just remind yourself that God's already got it under control. Easy to say on my end, but still true.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


The coat rack came out very nice.

The glue squeeze out indicate you have enough glue. You should be ok.

PS: I have a friend who was diagnosed with brain cancer 2 years ago. He was given a year to a year and half max.
Last week MRI came out clean.
Chemo wrecked him totally but He has been very positive during the whole thing.
It will get tougher but stay positive. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Coat rack looks great. Keep your head up, and a good attitude and God will get you thur it. God bless.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Very nice coat rack and the cutting board looks great too. I don't think you have to worry about the glue joints. The nice even squeeze out indicates that the joints will be tight.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Steve, I love the sense of humor in your posts (warped at times) but thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks for reminding me to look for a bit of humor no matter where I go in this life…....Wes


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Coat rack came out perfectly.

That glue up looks fine from here (you used plenty of glue!) and judging from the glue squeeze out, it is clamped sufficiently.

Carry on.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *This Can Be Nerve Racking!*
> 
> Well, my chemo is starting to kick me in places I didn't know I had.* I went two days without making any saw dust and that was worse than the side effects of the drugs.* Yesterday I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out to my cave and used my router table for the first time. I made a coat rack for inside the back door where coats usually end up on the sofa. It seemed like a good excuse to do some woodworking to me,* even if my wife was yelling at me for not being in bed.* It didn't come out too bad either.
> 
> ...


Coat rack looks nice. I bet the board will too. I haven't tried my hand at one of those yet.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Woodworking For Pain Relief*

I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.

In Part 9, I wrote about my experience with *my first glue up and first end grain cutting board*. I joked that maybe I'd just sit in my man cave all night and *watch the glue dry.* Well, I almost did.

I went to bed about 9:00 PM. The chemo is making me need a lot of rest, it also has one side effect they didn't tell me about until after I started, inflammation of the joints. I already had some pain in my joints, especially my ankles and hands so I take an anti-inflammatory that helps some. (meloxicam)
*
At 3:30 AM I woke up and almost screamed because the pain was so bad. *I have a pretty high pain threshold, not that I could give birth to a child or anything, but I'm usually able to grin and bear it. Not this morning! I could barely walk to the bathroom to grab some pain killers they gave me, that I rarely take, but this time I took a double dose. Now the pain killers take about 30 to 45 minutes to have any effect and I figured if I went back to bed and moaned about my pain, my wife might cause me some real pain. (not really, she's a sweety), but I didn't want to wake her so….........

I grabbed a walker that belonged to my mother-in-law and scooted out to my man cave and sat in front of my work bench. *There I was in the middle of the night, watching glue dry*. That's kind of like watching the grass grow here in Texas. As I sat there I quickly took out a tablet and started sketching plans for my next project and looking around the shop to see what I was going to need. The pain was still there, but they say* 70% of pain is psychological,* and I think whoever "they" are, they are correct. On a scale of 1 to 10 my pain started at a 25+. Within ten minutes, while sitting in my shop it went down to an 8. I'd say that proves what I've been saying all along,* "Woodworking is good medicine!"* BTW, watching glue dry isn't my favorite thing to do at 3:30 in the morning, but this morning it was.

Now I'm going to get a little spiritual here so close your eyes if that bothers you. The Bible tells me some things that apply here (at least two). First,* You reap what you sow*. I am sowing my energy into woodworking and what am I reaping? Well, *YOU* for starters and all the wonderful people I'm meeting who are helping and encouraging and teaching me. I appreciate you all so much. Secondly *Philippians 4:8 tells us to meditate on good things*.* I think about woodworking all of the time now, not on the cancer*. It has helped me more than I can express in words.

*One last thought about sowing good seeds through woodworking*. The return is far more than I sow! I have more energy, less pain, my wife isn't as stressed as she was when she sees me getting excited and doing things. I am building some great relationships with several of you through messages and e-mails. the list just goes on and on. I could sit around waiting for something good to happen or I can do my part and plant seeds.* I found this note that I wrote to myself 15 years ago and I've put it up in my shop as a reminder.*









*You all have a wonderful day making sawdust!*


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Cool note, Steve.


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


"The Bible calls this faithfulness."

Right on. I love this blog. Glad you were able to use your new hobby to help you through the pain. I remember my mom having a lot of joint pain while she was on the chemo, but it improved with time thankfully. That was five years ago now and she's still going strong although the neuropathy still gives her problems from time to time. Best thing is to keep everything flowing by staying in motion - and you've found and activity that can certainly involve a good workout, especially if you're using some hand tools! Just be careful wih the power tools because "chemo brain" is a real thing, not a joke. All it takes is that one second of inattention. Stay strong, keep the faith!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Your ability to compartmentalize your pain thru woodworking is truely a blessing.
It's a shame that the doctors can't write a prescription for that. Keep that Faith my friend.

Lord when things get difficult, lead me to Your word and remind me that You are in control.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## WoodGuyScott (Nov 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


I find it aweing, truly, to witness the strength that God pours into his children. Remember that it is through pain and struggle that God prunes us, that we may bear better fruit.

My wife and I are going to pray for your health, and the joy you have in your passions.

Keep on, brother in Christ,

-Scott


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Steve,

There was an interesting article about back pain on NPR just this week. There is a growing view in the medical community that more (drugs, stronger drugs, surgery, repeat surgery) is often not better.

They interviewed a doctor who had excruciating, yet inexplicable, back pain. Surgery made it worse, repeat surgery made him nearly a cripple.

So there's a lot of momentum behind the idea that many suffer false pain, in which nerves signal pain messages when they shouldn't. And the therapy is to learn how to ignore the pain.

Dating myself here, but Johny Winter used to sing blues song with the chorus "Mind over matter, matter over mind" and for years I've said to myself, "if it doesn't matter, I'm not going to mind" and "If I don't mind, it doesn't matter" And though I've never been much of a runner, when I used to have to do PRTs, I used to run through my side cramps by thinking "if I don't mind (the pain), it doesn't matter.

Another little ditty I've used for fear/pain management is the mantra from Frank Herbert's Dune books…"I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain. "

Admittedly, none of this is really spiritual… or is it?

O.K. I rambled on long enough…. have great day


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


I've been 'treating' my arthritis and other pains with woodworking for about 18 years now Steve, so it's easy to understand and agree with you on the benefits of being in the shop. I also totally agree with your very wise note. If we have dreams for the future we need to find out what steps are necessary to get where we want to go and start walking! Keep up the good work and I hope you get good results from your chemo therapy. I think you will become a very good woodworker based on what we've seen of your work so far.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Steve, I think you're a better man than I am (another 60's reference) You're handling your travails with humor and grace. There are people who end up miserable and lonely because they don't trust themselves. I gain something with every one of your posts (PS-Mike, just finished Dune last night, man, I love that book!).................Wes


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Steve:
Keep on smelling the saw dust. There is something in it that helps us.
For several years up to June 2010, I would walk out to the shop, sit down on a stool because the pain was so bad and look at the tools and wood and 30 min. later walk back to the house. I had been fighting for years for help for lower back pain. I found a doctor that said he could help, and he did. I am in the shop now for 6 to 8 hours a day. The saw dust smells great. Mine was not cancer. Steve, you keep on fighting and have fun in the shop.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Bigrock I did the same thing today. After I got a few hours sleep I came out into the cave and watched my glue up dry for a while, had a cup of coffee (well, actually several, don't tell my wife) , and I just looked at the tools, read a few woodworking articles and it's now 5:00 PM and I'm* still in my bathrobe,* but feeling much better.









I even drew up plans for a new project my wife wants. It's an outdoor plant starter to get ready for spring. I even figured out I have everything in my scrap to build it except a set of hinges.

*Even though I didn't build anything I keep a small pile of sawdust on my workbench so I can take a sniff when needed. *









Thanks for the feedback, BTW I have a stool for working, but I also put in a swivel rocker for thinking. Much easier on my back.

Be Blessed!


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


I was beginning to get whiny today. Thanks for curing me of that! God Bless You!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Steve, I agree that pain is always worse when you are just laying around. Can't explain it, but the more I do, the less it hurts." Staying too busy to die" is a saying I heard somewhere a long time ago and I have tried to live that way ever since.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your insights Steve. Distraction is a method I encourage my patients to use when they are in pain (and focused breathing). As you have discovered, it does work. God bless you brother. You are in my prayers.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


Just read your entire series. I love it.

I've always found my woodworking to be a huge stress reliever and an escape from the everyday to help me decompress. I had a heart attack on 12/23/13 and have gotten a second chance with a new outlook. While I've been off from work recovering, I too have realized just how much therapy woodworking is for me. While it can be somewhat physical I find myself feeling better after being out in the shop. Just wanted to share. You are you're family are in my prayers.

Dave


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworking For Pain Relief*
> 
> I hope you all understand that* I am not complaining about the pain* associated with my liver cancer. The things I write are to *ENCOURAGE OTHERS WITH DISABILITIES *of all kinds. Let me share what happened this morning.
> 
> ...


You're in my prayers, Steve. I'm glad to read that woodworking helps you so much. Keep it going!


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*

Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.

I may not have made any saw dust but woodworking has still given me energy and motivation to live every day to the fullest,* even if most of that day I am in the toilet.*










*I have had time to watch some great woodworking videos, draw up some plans for future projects, dream about becoming a master woodworker, and correspond with many of you. So it hasn't been a wasted week.*

As you can imagine I'm not a rich man, in the material sense, but* I am rich with new friends that I'm connecting with here at LJs.* I especially want to give a public* thank you to WDHLT15*http://lumberjocks.com/WDHLT15, He mailed me a large box of assorted hardwood pieces to get me started on some real woodworking. The postage alone was more than I can afford right now to buy hard woods and he did it just because he wanted to bless me. Boy did he!* I've been starring at that wood for three days now dreaming about what I can make with it. That's a lot more fun than watching glue dry.* I can tell that Danny is a humble man and probably wouldn't want me to tell you all what he did, but sorry Danny, I've been bragging on you to the folks at my church so* I wanted to let all the LJs know what a special gift from God you have been to me! *Others have sent me plans, private messages of encouragement and *I just thank God for all of you!*

*By the way, Danny has a new website* up that you should check out. You can trust this man to treat you right. He owns Hamsley Hardwood in Perry, GA. Check his site out and at least send him a message of encouragement. The sites new and I pray that as it develops it will be fruitful.

Today I had a few good hours and I was able to drive out to Homestead Heritage Village talk to one of the instructors, Mark, in their woodworking shop. I saw some beautiful work, got to observe a chip caving class and pick Marks brain for about a half hour. It was great to get out and to be around some real sawdust makers! I took a few pictures that Ill share here, but they don't do their work justice. Maybe in a future blog I can share more about them. They are only 15 miles from my home.










*The student work bench station accommodates two students. They have about seven benches. Most all of their work is done with hand tools.*










*I loved this box, it all made with hand tools.The dovetails, that probably don't show in this picture were amazing.All of these pieces were made by the students in various classes.*



















*Today the students were learning chip carving.*










*This is one of the projects the chip caving students do.*

When Judy and I have gone out to the Village for some get away time and lunch we always visit the pottery shop. BTW, the food at their restaurant is outstanding! *They grow all their own food, raise the meat and poultry, and even have a grist mill for making all their different kinds of flower and grain products.
*
*Here are a couple of shots of the pottery shop where they also give lessons.*





































Like I said, I didn't make any sawdust of my own today, but I was blessed seeing what others are doing. All in all, I had a good day, Lord willing, I might make a little sawdust of my own tomorrow. *Thank you all for the encouragement you have been giving me! *

*One more thing before I shut down for the day…........ GO BRONCOS!*


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again my friend. I'm glad you had that memorable day.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Praying for you, brother. Nice of Danny to send you some woodto get sstarted. You can always trust folks from Georgia. Ihave a lot of family in NNorthern Georgia. Great people there. As for California, pray for those native Californians who have been over run by those with different ideals.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Steve…

So glad to see you on here again. Praying for you brother! You mentioned you aren't a rich man at least materially, and while not scripture, a good quote came to mind…

I am a big M.A.S.H. fan (the old TV series) and one of my all time favorite TV characters is Colonel Sherman T. Potter… He once told Hawkeye "It doesnt matter how much money a man has, if he has family, he's rich…" I believe the same applies to friends… And you sir have made friends with the one that brings you the best possible of wealth…


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Great post, thanks for sharing your struggles and your experiences.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


glad to hear you are making the best of your situation. keep on thinking about what to do with the gift of lumber you received, and keep posting when you decide on something!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Danny, You are definitely one of the LJ "princes"!

Steve, Good to hear you are keeping your chin up. Nothing like free wood from a friend to motivate you to do your best. We will expect to see the results of Danny's gift when your situation allows.

Carry on.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


gfadvm
*Nothing like putting pressure on a guy when he's sick!* 

I just noticed you're an Equine Vet. Make house calls to Waco? Here's my baby Joshua Part Arabian part a stranger in the night. Actually I think he's mostly curly. Fortunately for him, I've lost 80 pounds since this picture.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No Saw Dust This Week, But..........*
> 
> Physically this has been a rough week. My Oral Chemo Medicine (which I prefer to call my poison) has kicked my pew warmer pretty hard. Or as we say in Texas, it put a can of whoop butt on me. Actually more like a 55 gallon drum than a can, but…............. like the Apostle Paul said, "I've learned to be content in whatever state I find myself in." Of course Paul had never been to California, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


Steve, You were just about to "outgrow" him in that pic! But he looks like he's up to the task.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*

My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*

We all know that Woodworking can be dangerous and we take precautions to avoid workshop accidents. *When you have a disability you need to factor that into your Safety Strategy.*

I actually depend on my wife for safety accountability. I'll let her know if I'm going to be using power tools and she can tell better than I when I am experiencing these times of sluggish thinking. She will either tell me to sit down and watch some Woodworking videos or work on plans for a future project. Since I have several projects going at once I might do one of the safer ones like finishing, sanding or glue ups.

Yesterday my Oncologist said my platelet count was very low. This means even a small cut can cause a serious bleeding problem. I'm not worried about it, but *I am taking extra precautions for safety.*

Sometimes my wife or daughter will join me in the shop and help me stay on track. I put a sign on my table saw that says,* "Are you really up for this? Be carefully Dummy!" *

You might be in a wheelchair or electric mobility device. Is your position in relation to the tools and work piece comfortable or do you have to over reach? Are there time during the day when you function better than others? Is there something else you could be doing? *Are you trying to do something by yourself that really requires a second set of hands? Pride can get you hurt!* These are all questions I have to ask myself every time I head to the shop.









*My daughter Beth is a big help and we have fun working together.*

Probably the most important things for me are:
*DON'T USE DANGEROUS EQUIPMENT WHEN NO ONE IS AT HOME TO HELP IF NEEDED.
KEEP A CELL PHONE IN YOUR POCKET IN CASE YOU NEED HELP IN A HURRY.*

*Woodworking is GREAT Therapy, but do it safely!*

Let me close this post with an update on what I'm working on. I am building a box for my daughter Beth for Valentines Day. I've never built a box, have little idea of what I'm doing, but learning from you LJs I figured I'd give it a try. It's almost done, just going to put a coat of wax on it and it should be ready for the big day.


















*It's taken me a week, you could do it in a few hours, but I'm having fun, not running a race. I love you guys and all the help you've given me. May God Bless you Richly!*


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Be careful out there. I count on seeing your blogs and that $1000 you owe me.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


That is excellent advice, no matter your limitations, keep them in mind and work around them the best you can for yours, and everyone else's safety.

I might recommend a coffee cup with a closeable lid in the shop. That is unless you like sawdust flavored coffee… If you do I can suggest several brands to try…


----------



## WoodGuyScott (Nov 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Steve,

There's not a thing wrong with working at your own pace. Great on you for not being discouraged with the time it takes to get things done. Many of us are hobbyists, and that means we do what we do for the joy of it, not to do churn out finished projects. To paraphrase a Steven Curtis Chapman song, "Do everything you do for the Glory of the One who made you."


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Steve,

I know it's hardly a fair comparison, but I have some familiarity with muddy thinking in the shop. I am not sure if the chemo thing is the same as what I went through with Apnea… But…

When my head is too muddy to want to handle machines with teeth, I would do like you said, dry fittment, or glue ups, or hand sanding. I like listening to podcasts in the shop when I can… Some of my personal favorites are Larger Than Life which is the podcasst of the radio show our pastor does, Love Worth Finding with the late Dr. Adrian Rogers, and from a non faith oriented podcast, I listen to Wood Talk on the Wood Whisperer website and I also play a lot of internet radio on Slacker. My favorite music station is the Prog Rock station (I was a teenager in the 80s…).

Cleanup is a good thing to do when brain foggy too, although it could lead to forgetting where you put, oh say that compressed air blowgun you have been looking for! (Look back at my earlier blog posts about that subject… Ugh.).

And if you are any good with pen and paper, or Sketchup, then project design, at least sketching out ideas is always a good stress reliever for me!


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


All true. Every time I try to work when I'm tired or distracted, I screw something up or wind up doing something I otherwise wouldn't have done if thinking straight. If your mind isn't able to focus on the task at hand, change tasks! The box turned out GREAT! What a first effort!

My advice is completely un-cancer/woodworking related: Watch your Stetson. Some sawdust stains and is so fine you can't get it out. I lost a beautiful George Strait that way when working last summer outside on some mahogany rails and benches for a deck. I was using sapele and the dust thrown off by my router and ROS was fine enough to stick to my lid and I never got it out. I loved that dang hat. Fit so good.

You're in my prayers every day brother. Keep the faith! And keep the projects coming!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


I suppose every situation is different.

When I was going thru chemo therapy I could not have ever imagined doing woodworking for a minute. I could barely get from the couch to the bathroom to the doctors office. The "chemo brain" can be alive and well during most treatments. As with you, without my wife along side I would have done much worse.

Great your able to do something to somewhat take your mind off one of the worst ordeals a person can go thru. Keep posting those projects (at your own pace)....................


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Steve, Good advice and glad to see you got the box almost finished. That not doing dangerous stuff when no one else is home is good advice. I was riding a colt that fell with me and when my wife got home and asked what the Hell happened, I had no idea as I had been 'out' for a while.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Steve - great advice. While I have no experience with "Chemo Brain", I'm sure plenty of us (including me) have had times of muddy thinking. Your cautions are wise and we should all heed them.

By the way, your box for Beth looks great!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Very nice looking box. Yeah, muddy thinking is a pain for all of us at some point, probably not comparable to your chemo brain, but still. It took me a trip to the ER to keep me in check. Currently whenever I feel that I am not at a 100% I just quit for the day, or do some sanding and glue ups just as you said.

My projects are slower but I still got all of my body parts with me and I think for all of us keeping our digits is more important than a lonerg project.

Best of luck with your chemo and keep strong!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *SAFETY BEFORE THERAPY*
> 
> My Chemo Therapy has been rough, as anyone would understand that has been through it, but one side effect I wasn't aware of is call *"Chemo Brain"*. It's like my thoughts are trying to push their way through mud. Since I want to encourage people with cancer and other disabilities to try Woodworking for Therapy,* I thought a WARNING might be appropriate.*
> 
> ...


Steve,

After stumbling over this blog this morning, I've read all of your entries, and my hat goes off to you.
I love your sense of humour, and candid comments. You are right that this place is a blessing.

I chuckled when you mentioned going out into the garage to watch glue dry in one of your blog entries. Been there, done that.

Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*










Cold weather certainly doesn't help when most of your cutting, sanding and routing has to be done under the patio cover. I know that most of my Buddies on LJs are in worse weather regions than I am, but still, brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.* Cold weather also complicates disabilities. The aches and pains are a little worse, some have to stay warm because of medicines or treatments and generally when you have a disability such as cancer, your immune system is compromised. SO PLEASE, BE CAREFUL, I PROMISE SPRING IS ON IT'S WAY!*

So the question is,* How do we stay motivated when we can't make saw dust?* Good question, I'm glad you asked!

What I have been doing is sitting in my shop, (Man Cave), with two heaters going full blast. *I can't wait to see the next power bill.* I take my lap top and set up Steve Ramsey Videos from WWMM and laugh my butt off. I also multitask by looking through my scrap and figuring out what projects I can build or design as soon as the ice melts.

I reread all of my power tool manuals to see what I've missed previously* so I don't blow up anything like I did with my planer. *

*I would clean my shop, but my wife decided to do me a favor and clean it for me.* Now I can't find anything so it gives me something to do that is woodworking related. *What I can't figure out is how she hid a table saw when my shop is only 100 sq ft? My wife is very clever. *

*Seriously, if we who do Woodworking for Therapy don't stay busy it's not good for us.* In my case I only lost 5 pounds last week, rather than my weekly 10 pounds from my chemo therapy. *Hey I figure if I have to be sick I might as well enjoy the side effects.* When I've lost 45 more pounds I'll do something, like maybe hold my food down longer. My legs are noticeably a little weaker and my brain a little more sluggish.

*I did come up with a great new design last night that will be an enormous help for me!* A second workbench in my patio that is only 8 inches tall! It's not uncommon for me to fall down occasionally and if no one is home to help me get up, I can keep working while I'm down on the concrete.* I am including a first aide kit for cuts, scrapes and broken bones, along with some pain killers, so I can finish whatever I'm working on and not focus on the pain. PPPPP, Prior Planing Prevents Poor Performance.*

Remember, the advantages of staying busy when you have a disability are priceless!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I am really curious. What did you blow up with your planer?


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't yell at me db and don't lecture me, I got enough of that. It was an attempt to make an end grain cutting board. I have joined and attend weekly meetings of NEGINYPA,* No End Grain In Your Planer Anonymous.*










*This is what I was able to salvage, "The World's Smallest End Grain Cutting Board*


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you know by now, no yelling or judging coming from me…

As long as we are okay, and learn lessons from our mistakes, we are good to go…

I like what you were able to manage to save! Looks good, although a lot smaller than you wanted I am sure!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly can't accuse anyone else of doing something stupid. I may get the Oscar for that next year myself.

I admire your tenacity and "keep moving forward" attitude. With what you have on your plate, holler if there's anything I can do for you.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Cold Weather Has Some Challenges When Your Sick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just call it a cheese board ! Drive down to Lorena to the Texas Cheese House and get some good organic 
cheese to put on it . Hang in there , Padre . Best wishes .


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*

I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*

The procedure is called a Arterial Chemo Embolization. They go in through both leg arteries into my liver and target the tumors with massive doses of Chemo Therapy. The reason they can do this is because I am stronger than I was four months ago and I have tolerated the oral chemo very well.

*My Oncologist and Radiologist credit my good condition to staying strong, active and motivated through my WOODWORKING!* My Radiologist is a Christian so he also understands that it is *Christ in me that gets all the Glory and credit.*

I will have this procedure done April 8th and probably require a short stay in the hospital, so I don't want any of you getting in trouble while I'm out of service for a few days. 

*HERE IS THE KEY POINT ONCE AGAIN FOR THIS BLOG.*

*Whether you're sick, disabled or just a little out of shape, WOODWORKING is Good Therapy! Physically, Mentally and Spiritually!*

*Now, for what I've been working on. *

No fancy cutting boards, boxes or furniture, but several Honey Dos that are keeping my wife happy.* Remember, a Happy Wife = More Saw Dust!*

First, my wife has a plant stand that the shelf was rotted and about to break. I took some scrap and made a mega shelf, guaranteed to out last me.
*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









We got a front load washer and dryer a couple of years ago. They are back breakers unless you spend the extra $500 for pedestals to raise them up. *This project was under $80. *It just took a while to find four strong backs to install it. Cutting a 4 inch hole through the brick wall for the vent was the hardest part. I put a pull out shelf on one end for detergent etc. and a space on the other end to slide a laundry basket under. My wife LOVES it!








*
Then there is the fence project.*

We have a covered patio area attached to the house. When I had a chain link fence installed a few years ago we included a sliding gate so the doggies couldn't get out. BAD IDEA! It sticks, it's rough on the hands, it's uglier than sin and we all hate it, but we were kind of stuck with it when I got sick. Now, with the help of my 11 year old apprentice, Josef my grandson, we are building a 4 ft x 23 ft cedar fence with a self closing gate. I have to sit for a lot of the work, so it's going slow, but looks great. It will give us an additional 600 sq ft of patio area that will lead to the next project of some kind of pergola for partial shade.

*The day we remove the ugly gate we will have a Bar-B-Que to celebrate and you're all invited!*

*Old Gate:*









*New fence half way done:*


















I decided to go with Western Cedar. 1×6x12 gives me 3 slats per board. It sands up nice and I'm not paying for crappy dog ears on those horrible pre-made pickets. It should take the stain-sealer I got well, look good and last a long time. It's slow going, but speed isn't the point. Josef is having a blast helping Grandpa and Grandpa is pretty happy too. The dogs are worried because they can tell this is escape proof.

Putting in the bases for the 4×4 uprights was challenging, until I made the best investment I could have. I bought a Porter Cable Impact Hammer Drill for $69 with my Veteran's discount at Lowes. It drills those holes in the concrete super fast!

Well, I need to go make some saw dust. You all have a blessed week!
Steve (The Former Know-It-All)


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Great news, Steve. Praying for continued progress with treatment.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Good Luck with the new treatments and hope you are able to get back to the projects soon. 
Oh and by the way , dogs can always find a way to escape since they are usually Smarter than thier Owners are.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Great work on those projects and our prayers are with you and your family. I will be posting a few projects - SOON


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


AWESOME news Steve. Keep up the good work!


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you're getting better! You did more projects while undergoing chemo than I've even started in the last year. You have my utmost admiration, Steve…............I'm hoping the future gets better for you and your family…..................Wes


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that things are going your way Steve. The new fence looks very nice.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Great work! Congrats on the good report! You are an inspiration…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Great news on the health front!

You have gotten an amazing amount of stuff done. And it all looks quite professional.

I'm not a chain link guy either and that cedar fence will be a big appearance improvement. Dogs can be boundary trained with less effort than you would imagine. I boundary trained my last greyhound in 2 weekends and he would NOT leave our place after that. Even with the front gate wide open.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news, Steve. Guess there will be plenty of saw dust coming from your shop! (BTW - nice job on all those projects. I especially like the shelf from scraps you made for your wife's plant stand.)


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


YESS! I frikin' told you so, when you first started with this blog. I am very happy for you!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Steve,

My thoughts and prayers for the success of your treatment. May the Lord give you the strength and courage to endure and may he give your healthcare providers the knowledge and skill to serve as his instruments in your healing.

Herb


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Steve, I believe you are getting a helping hand from above. All I can say is, "OUTSTANDING!:


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I Guess Your Stuck With Me For A While Longer*
> 
> I went to my Radiologist yesterday and had a follow up MRI. *Good news!* My three currently active liver tumors haven't grown any in four months and I am strong enough for a procedure they didn't think they would be able to do. *So I guess you guys are stuck with me for a while longer!*
> 
> ...


Good for you, my father died at 52 from cancer. I have a strong hatred for this nasty disease. He beat it once in 82, and it came back albeit in another form in 2005. He passed in 2006. Terrible thing to watch.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*

*Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
*

*I have a brand new Work Shop being built for me. I'll tell you about it in a minute, but first…....*

I figured it was time for an update on my blog. I've been busy this week finishing a few projects before I go into the hospital Tuesday. I also prefabbed a few pieces for a box that I might feel like working on when I get home.

The Radiologist is going to do an Arterial Chemo Embolization. Sounds like fun, doesn't it? From what they tell me they go up through an artery in my leg into my liver and put a massive dose of chemo into each tumor. The doctor tells me I'll be pretty sick for a couple of weeks. *Does anyone know how sick, pretty sick is?*

I'll be in the hospital a day or two. *I can't believe they said I couldn't bring my router table! But they didn't say anything about my table saw. 
*

My Grandson Josef says he will take good care of my tools while I'm in the hospital. I'm not sure what that means and it's got me a little concerned. Tonight we are going to cut the pieces for a Bird Feeder and hopefully have it ready for him to assemble and paint while I'm gone.

Drawing plans up and planning future projects keeps me from thinking about buckets and toilets.* The great thing about Woodworking For Therapy is, you don't actually have to be hands on to get the benefits of it. 
*
*Here's what Josef and I have finished up this week so we didn't have any lose ends.*

*A new fence to expand the patio area and keep the doggies in.*










*A cutting board for a friend.*










*A Cross for a little girls at church who wanted one bigger than her. It is*!










*Now about my New Super Workshop!*

I hope you all have a blessed Easter! In preparation for His Resurrection, Jesus told His followers, *" In My Father's house are many mansions; if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you."* John 14:2

*
Can you imagine how awesome that wood shop is going to be?!*

*If I were you, I'd have a talk with the Lord and make sure your order is placed for yours before it's too late.*

*For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.* John 3:16

If you would like me to explain this to you I would be honored to do so. PM or e-mail me at [email protected]

If this offends you, just think how offended you'd be if I saw you walking towards a cliff and didn't warn you. You may not believe in cliffs, but the fall will kill you just the same.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Well said, Steve.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Steve, I'm hoping it is a long time before you see your new workshop! We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

That "targeted chemo" is supposed to be more effective and less side effects. I pray that's the case in your situation.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


With prayers and congrats on the shop


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Jezzz…. It would be nice if there was a rule against proselytizing in the forum. Assuming that because I do not have the same beliefs you have I am "walking towards a cliff" is very arrogant and patronizing of you.

As for your Cancer, "God" has nothing to do with it. It is Nature, chemistry and the law of Entropy.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Steve, you are in all of our hearts, and thoughts. Wishing you much luck with upcoming chemo, God Bless.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Steve, as Chris said well said. I think sometimes I have problems when people speak negatively about my faith. I have to tell myself that I would not get mad if a blind person stepped on my foot so why should I get mad at those who are spiritually blind when they lash out at me. I still do sometimes but you are right someone has to tell them. Prayer for your procedure and hopes for a complete recovery.
Bob


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Steve.. praying for you and your family as you go through this…

And I couldn't agree more with the cliff analogy.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Note: I'm not using this blog as a forum for my faith. It is, my faith, a part of who I am. I sent an apology to the offended party and blocked him so he wont have to suffer with my writings any longer. I understand this forum is about wood working, but as I have said as Therapy it helps me Physically, Emotionally and Spiritually. Failing to comment on the faith aspects of what wood working has done for me would be a lie by omission. I've added a "Disclaimer" to the heading.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


I just want to wish you well in your fight. I endured 12 years of Catholic schools and learned that we are all human no matter whether you are religious, agnostic or atheist. Makes no difference to me what you believe….I have compassion for anyone who is suffering. You are in my thoughts…...Wes


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


hope your treatment goes well.i'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Wishing you a happy Easter and effective treatment while you are in the hospital Steve. Your new shop is a great thing to look forward to, so I hope you will keep your mind occupied with how you want to set it up and what projects you would like to do in it.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Good luck to you my friend. My family and I are thinking of you and your struggles to regain you health. I like your attitude and all religion aside, you are a good person. some of us may not believe but we know a good person when we hear one. Count your blessings every day


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Steve, you should not feel the obligation to apologize to anyone. Your post was about woodworking and your faith is an integral part of it. The Lord provided you a refuge from your pain via woodworking and you always inspire me with your words and attitude. I hope your your treatment is successful and tolerable. God Bless.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Todd, Very well said! Amen.


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *AN AWESOME WOOD SHOP IS WAITING FOR ME!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are offended by my references to my Christian Faith, PLEASE DO NOT READ ANY OF MY POSTS. THANK YOU.
> *
> ...


Another amen to Todd's post. I don't see anyone complaining about the forums completely devoted to politics and/or atheism.

God bless you, Steve.

You too, Jorge.

Jeff


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*

Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.

The pergola is out for now, as is some fence work. I need to limit my standing by about 90%. So last night I was looking at some of my Buddies and one stood out (not that you're not all standouts  , the BOXGUY!

He does such great work, includes tips and instructions and is a great guy! I sent him a message last night and asked if he would be available to tutor me when I have questions. I haven't gotten a reply yet (it was 4 am when I sent it) but I already know his answer will be yes, of course. How do I know this with such certainty?* He is the essence of what a Lumber Jock should be.*

So, considering my newest limitations* I have decided to concentrate on my box making skills.* Most of the work can be done from a stool or chair. I've only made one box, but I was happy with it, as was my daughter who I gave it to.



















My plan is to go through the scrap pile and and start planning. Make a spline jig and get my daughter working on a crosscut sled. I also think I'll pick up some barn wood I saw the other day and some pallet wood available to me. Of course I will recruit my grandson to do the lifting. 

*I can't see wasting expensive wood while I'm working on the basics*. I would also like to build a box joint jig, but I haven't decided which plan to follow yet.
*
If any of you have any ideas or suggestions I'm ready to here them.*

*You all inspire me to do better with less and more often!*

*The last thing the doctor said was, "Now go home and take it easy for a few weeks." Silly doc, he doesn't know LJs!*


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Best of luck and health to you.

One thing that you might consider that can be done sitting down, carving. Long stretches of work can be done without ever needing to stand up.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


*Steve*, thanks for the kind words. That is a lot to live up to. Living in Chemo Land is no fun. Looking forward to helping where I can. You are in my prayers.


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Steve wishing you a very speedy recovery, I know getting back out into the shop is always one of my top priorities. get well soon 
AL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Steve,

I made mine based off of this Youtube video…






My need to stay off my feet is different from yours, but yes, you can do a lot while you have yourself plopped on the shop stool!

By the way, that box looks really well done. I am a little bit leery of mitered boxes but you are really puling it off well…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Nice box Steve. I hope the chemo and the woodworking will cure you!


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have some great helpers Steve. 
Best wishes 
Lynn


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


I made a joint jig by just attaching 3 sides of mdf together in an open top box shape. Ran it through a 3/8" router bit down the middle and took a piece of 3/8" maple and glued it next to the channel. That way it serves as a stop and you can lift your piece and set the next groove on the maple guide. It's about the simplest sled to make but it also only uses scrap and serves the purpose beautifully. I didn't have dado blades for my saw so this worked on my router table nicely


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Steve, Anything I can do to help in your box making endeavors, just let me know. Box joint jigs are commercially available (everyone raves about the Incra I Box) or you can make one very inexpensively.

Keepin you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## woodbench (Jan 11, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Modify Projects To Fit Your Limitations*
> 
> Yesterday I had a serious procedure done at the hospital, They went through an artery in my leg, up into my liver and blasted a bunch of tumors with undiluted chemo drugs. They also found many more smaller tumors so I get to have it done again in a few weeks. This is seriously going to cause me to rethink some of my projects for safety and just common sense.
> 
> ...


Steve,
So glad to hear you're "up an at um" As always prayers your way!

Woodbench


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*

Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!

I knew that Woodworking For Therapy was helping, but I had no idea how much!

I sat at my workbench and remeasured and remarked the same piece of wood for a box jig 12 times! I didn't feel up to standing or safe doing so,* so I'll wait, but it's driving me CRAZY!*










Short blog, I just needed to get that off my chest. I have to have the same procedure done again in three weeks, so I figure I might actually get a couple of weeks of work in.

*How come you guys didn't tell me how addictive this is?*


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Would've warned you on how addictive it was, but I was busy making sawdust a.k.a. feeding the addiction, no type to type. Sorry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


hang in there Steve pray you get it behind you and youll be making saw dust again


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Praying for you, brother. All things in His time. Maybe you'll be able to use this time to read up on some techniques to try when you're feeling better.


----------



## spudhogg (Feb 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Oh my, Steve! Eddie and lightcs1776 are sounding a bit "Christian" in their replies! Watch out, that could rankle the feathers of the Atheist Woodworkers Union on this site! No worries though….I'm a rankler from way back!

May the grace of our Great God and the peace of our Savior, Jesus Christ be yours in abundance! May the Holy Spirit heal your cancer and guide your words!

Now, go make a box!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Spud hog, I'm saved by faith in Jesus Christ. No maybe about it. I don't say it to offend or rankle anyone, just the simple truth. Although I will admit to chuckling at your post.


----------



## spudhogg (Feb 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Chris, This "simple truth" is the best!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Steve…you will heal up just fine…the woodworking therapy definitely puts your mind and attitude in the right place


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Steve…

Sometimes I simply go out into the shop and sit. It is not only the loudest spot in the house, but sometimes the quietest…

Remember that therapy isn't all about cutting wood.

A couple of years ago now, I was having some troubles medically, not like yours, but, well sleep issues, digestive, you know, that stuff… Anyway I went out to the shop to just get some relaxing time, and I took my Grandmothers old broken down recipe box, that my Dad had made for her in 1965, and refinished it. Not much, just swapped new hinges in, and sanded it down, applied fresh stain and poly… Probably be good for another 50 years now! But it was more importantly quiet time to be with my thoughts, away from worries and pressures, reconnecting to something that was an everyday part of life for my family.

The project page is http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56893

I haven't given up hope that maybe one day my wife and I will be blessed with our own and I can maybe, just maybe pass the tradition on…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Steve, Hang in there my friend. We are all pullin and prayin for you! Just look at and enjoy the projects you have completed and contemplate future ones. And go saw some scrap if that works for you!


----------



## GoBlu (Jun 21, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


Steve, I too started woodworking in my 60's. Then for about a year I could do little due to some physical injuries/limitations. I did spend a lot of time watching videos of other people woodworking and also spent time planning future projects. It was not the same as cutting wood, etc, but satisfying in its own way, like I was woodworking in my head. Figuring out how to do stuff with wood is fun, too. I did learn some things that I'm now using. Still a bit limited in what I can do, but enough for now.

I read once about a famous pianist who was imprisoned in Russia for some number of years. He finally got out and went on tour. His reviewers noted that his skill seemed undiminished even though he'd had no piano in prison. What he did, he said, was to practice every day in his mind. Woodworking in your head is kind of like that.

Keep the therapy going and enjoy it!


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


You guys are awesome! I appreciate the encouragement so much!
*As for atheists, they don't exist, because God doesn't believe in them.*
As for ruffling a few feathers, I don't worry about that because of the calling I have on my life as a Pastor.* "I was called to comfort the afflicted, and afflict the comfortable."*

Watching videos, reading up on joinery, looking at others projects and dreaming, is part of the therapy. I don't dream about tumors eating away at me, I dream about how I can make those miter joints better. I have a picture of an Octagon box in my brain.* I have this 22.5 degree angle driving me crazy!* It took me a while to realize I was thinking of 16 cuts, not 8. I never was very good at math.

If you read this today, 4-29-14, I'm actually going to get dressed and go out to my shop and see if I can make some practice 22.5 deg cuts.* I guess I should get dressed anyway, naked woodworking doesn't sound safe somehow. *


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *A Week Without Woodworking Makes One Weak*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the seventh day since my not so good surgery for Chemo Embolization of my liver. They lied to me 1. You'll be asleep and 2. You wont remember a thing. I was awake and remember everything. Today I actually got to eat something and hold it down. Tomorrow I'm going to make some sawdust even if I just cut some scrap!
> 
> ...


hope your feelimg better today and keep up the recovery.when i'm in the shop it makes alot of worries go away or until i make a mistake which is real quick


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*

Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.

Tomorrow morning I go into the hospital for my second Arterial Chemo Embolization. I had this done just four weeks ago and it was difficult to recover from. Usually this would not be redone in less than a year, but with twenty new (very small) tumors in my liver, we had no choice. I admit, I was getting anxious as the day approached. Being a Christian I know what the Bible tells me to do.

Philippians 4:6 *Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; 7 and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.*

*That's a lot easier to say than to do.* But, when I realized, yesterday, that I was becoming a bit anxious about the procedure I did pray. Funny thing happened, all I could think about was my friend Lloyd, so I prayed for him. I went back to praying about the anxiety and all I could think about was "Box Joints". Yes, God has a sense of humor. Then it dawned on me, maybe if I do some woodworking it will get my mind off the chemo. "Hey, I'll make a box for my friend Lloyd!"

The only woodworking I've really done since the last procedure was to start learning how to make box joints. So rather than the usual miter joints I've been doing I jumped into box joints.




























I have no idea where the red line came from except my lack of skill as a photographer.

It took me two days. I had to fix a few problems, but I was happy with the outcome and guess what? I'm no longer anxious.* The Joy of the Lord is my strength and I am so thankful for Woodworking and all of you. 
*
I'll keep you posted on my recovery and how God uses Woodworking as Therapy.
God Bless You All!


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


You're in my prayers, Steve - not just for help with the joinery!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


God's blessing on your healing, its always interesting when we are actually still what the spirit can lead us to. Nice box, I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you!


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


Be encouraged Steve! The same God who created this universe dwells in you and loves you intimately. I can't grasp your struggles, but I do know His glory will be revealed. His loving kindness is greater than any of our fears, and His healing grace will flow through your faith that He has grown in you for this very time! You are an awesome and mighty man of God!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


The anxiety and resulting depression can seem worse than the disease at times. But I see that your faith and woodworking diversions are getting you through it. Keep on keepin on my friend. We're all praying for you.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


By God's grace we will be here tomorrow and by His grace He will give us what we need. We may be travelling different roads in our journeys Steve but it is good to see we have been given woodworking to help us carry our loads. You are spot on about wood working, last spring I was in a horrible state, part of the route to healing was the building of my boat 816. He gave me the physical boat to help me heal the tangible pain and the spiritual boat of faith and prayer He gave me to heal my being. Well done on the box.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


I'm not up to a new blog post yet, but I wanted to let you know, it's been one week and I'm doing MUCH better than last time! PTL! I appreciate your prayers and thoughts and private messages I've received. I also got a Mystery Box in the mail today from an anonymous LJ with a great note of encouragement. I truly am blessed! I'll let you know when I start making sawdust again. Soon I hope.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *OVERCOMING ANXIETY BY WOODWORKING*
> 
> Anxiety is something none of us like to admit we have from time to time. That could be because we don't recognize it or understand it. Sometimes it comes out in the form of an angry outburst and we think, "Where did that come from?" It probably came from something your anxious about and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


Keeping you in my prayers Steve. I'm really enjoying your posts.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Back In The Starting Blocks*

I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!

I want to thank ALL of you for a gift you may not know you gave me. Several weeks ago I received a package in the mail with a beautiful box and the following note from an anonymous source.

*5/27/2014
Steve,
Lumberjocks everywhere are pulling for you! Bests wishes for a complete recovery. This little box is full of good wishes and prayers for you! 
Your Lumber Jock Friend*









*The box is actually MUCH more beautiful than the photo, I need to work on that. *

I am certain this had a great deal to do with my fast recovery from the last surgery. I get personal messages and even phone calls regularly from my LJs friends. It is a great blessing!

I've been working on this Tea Box for my wife for the past week. She thinks it's something for a friend of mine.
I still have to finish the dividers and felt bottom, then wax it.



























The front and sides are Marblewood, the top is a piece of slightly spalted red oak and the cross is Granadillo. I really like the Marblewood. It has a beautiful yellowish pattern of grain.

Since this blog is about Woodworking For Therapy let me just add that I KNOW for a FACT that all the aspects of woodworking has helped me physically, emotionally and spiritually. I get up, when I don't feel like getting up. I work when I don't feel like working. The Bible calls it PRESSING ON.

Philippians 3:13-14
*Brethren, I do not count myself to have apprehended; but one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind and reaching forward to those things which are ahead, I press toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus.*

For those of you that are having your own struggles, I encourage you to* PRESS ON!* As always I pray for each of you!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


I have read the above story and I wish you not only luck but more than that grace from your Savior. And I hope you can make more and more sawdust.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


Praise The Lord and pass the wood!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


That box is obviously a "Miracle Box" since it already holds all those hopes, prayers and best wishes, yet it still has room for more, so here's mine:

"May the Lord Bless you and may you grow stronger in Faith each and every day."

Herb


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


That's what's up steve. Head down feet choppin don't stop driving forward. When you get tired just hollar and we'll throw a block up to get you in the endzone!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


What a thoughtful gift from a fellow LJ!

Glad you are back "at it" in the shop.

Your wife's surprise is looking good. Carry on…...


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Back In The Starting Blocks*
> 
> I thought it was time for an update for my fellow LJs. I'm mostly recovered from my second chemo embolization May 22. It was faster than last time, however I'm now back on my oral chemo therapy. No rest for the wicked I guess. However, I am back to making saw dust! Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


Nice job on the box Steve. Glad to hear you are feeling better and are back to doing what you love. You're right… when we have something to focus on, to look forward to, it makes life better.

John Quincy Adams said,

"Patience and perseverance have a magical effect before which difficulties disappear and obstacles vanish."

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*I'm Back!*

*Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!

I received many wonderful cards of encouragement and that was BEFORE I had the stroke. Did you guys know something I didn't? 

Today my goal is too sweep up some sawdust and try a few hours of TLC on my shop and tools. I also wanted to let you know there were no major lasting side effects. This picture shows I'm the same as always! God bless and thank you all! This Woodworking Community is the BEST!*


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Thank God. You had us worried there. I'm so happy there weren't any lasting effects from it and that you're ok. Back in the shop already-you're a force of nature!


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


You are awesome Steve! Love your attitude and sense of humor, a real testament to the glory of God.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


You are a strong survivor Steve and you have the right attitude..and that is very important. I am glad to hear all is well with you…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Welcome back. I'm glad for the fact that there won't be any major side effects and I pray that you will have a complete and speedy recovery.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## spudhogg (Feb 16, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


His victory is yours!


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Hang in there


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Hang in there, we are all wishing you a speedy recovery. I'm real glad to see you're back.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


It Great to see you back. Keep up your spirit And you will be building projects very soon.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Great to see that you can laugh in the face of adversity!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Steve, SOOO glad you are baaack! You had us really worried. My wife had a TIA and argued that she didn't want to go to the hospital! She was back at work the next day and said "see, I told you it was nothing!" That was over a year ago and no problems since so guess she was right.

Carry on my friend!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're BACK.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're feeling better, and that you're back out in the shop!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Like always praying for ya… Glad to see you still spending time in the shop and attending to the work you have yet to do!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Sounds gr8 Steve. Welcome bauk, as Arnold would say.


----------



## woodbench (Jan 11, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Welcome back brother! Glad things are OK, keep up the spirit! You are certainly an inspiration to us all.

Lloyd


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Steve.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


I knew something was up… you enjoy making sawdust and sharing way too much to take weeks away from LJ. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...


Glad you are back, follow the doc's orders


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *I'm Back!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your love, prayers and encouragement! I had a TIA (Mini Stroke). I don't remember much except when they were taking me out of the house on a back board I remember seeing my table saw. It was really sad. My table saw also survived so all is well!
> 
> ...












*THANKS! YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME! *


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*No I Didn't Die!*

*I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *

I have been getting back into making saw dust over the past couple of weeks and I think I'm actually back among the living (living Lumber Jocks that is).

*I found a new place here in Waco to eat,Jake's on Austin Ave. It's great! * Maybe I can gain back some of that 90 pounds I've lost. I also think the food at Jake's is killing my tumors better than the chemo therapy did! 


























I have done a little work.* I did the first glue up on an end-grain cutting board today. *By the way, I'm starting to like using wax paper rather than packing tape to keep the glue off of the clamps.










*I wanted to thank all of you for your prayers, well wishes and cards!* How did you guys know my address? Anyway, thanks.

*Doctor's Update:* I went to the Radiologist and Oncologist yesterday. After consulting their records it appears that I still owe them a LOT of money! I was hoping for good news, but I guess as long as I owe them money I get to stick around. Actually I'm feeling great and the cancer is just kind of there, not growing at this time and I'll take that as a win!

*Woodworking still does more good than all the medicine and surgeries I've had. *If I had of started woodworking five years ago, I probably never would have gotten cancer. But as always, you fellow LJs are the best medicine ever!

I'll make sure to keep you updated and hopefully I will have a project to post soon.* God Bless each of you!*


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Hope that you will be among us for a long time to come as well


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Steve,
felt I had to comment as your headline rather caught my eye…...!!!!!!
Nice to see you have adopted the "Healthy Food" route to aid your recovery.
Keep making dust.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## woodbench (Jan 11, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Great looking deserts! Oh , the cutting board looks great also brother! So good to see ya back in the saddle!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Steve,

Wax paper is the go, and its possibly even in the bases of the food you have posted, so there is another reason to check out their delacies!

I wasnt waiting for an invitation to your funeral how calous do you think I am !!

What size was that table saw you have again?

Keep well and keep weller !!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Steve, the update sounds great. Owing the doctors money is the way to go. A doctor told his patient that he only had 6 months to live. The patient replied that he couldn't pay the large bill in just 6 months so the doctor gave him 6 more months.

Great to see that sawdust cloud over Waco again. I had an idea from your previous messages that things were improving, glad to hear that they are. That woodworking is the best therapy for all of us.

As for getting your address…...... we have our ways! Sometimes it pays to have NSA watching all of us.

Do you really want to eat in a place where the food will dissolve tumors? But I have heard that a really good Texas Chicken-fried Steak will do that.

Show us the finished cutting board when it is….finished. And wax paper has been the way to go for so many projects in the shop, love that stuff. I leave it in the box but put a dowel through the roll. Then it is mounted on the wall near the workbench and another roll is mounted under the glue up table. The dowel makes all the difference.

Continued good health and keep us posted.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are keeping your sense of humour! It is just as well that Waco is too far to nip for a meal, I have enough trouble keeping the weight off, if I was that close, I would have no chance!

I agree that wax paper is the way to go with glue ups, and unlike tape, if you set it aside to dry you can re-use it at least once.

Looking forward to seeing your next project….Keep well!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back in the shop and not in bed or just sitting around .
Great news all around and a project in the works .

Best wishes and stay positive .

Klaus


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Great to see you are still on the right side of the grass and getting some shop time!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Awesome that you are still kicking and cutting…! If woodworking and junk food keeps us living longer then I should be good for another 200 years or so…Stay healthy my friend…


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Steve - I'm glad to hear you're still above ground and back to making dust! Keep with it, my friend!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you ain't dead.

Dr John - " Be Glad You Ain't Dead "


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your appetite is back, next time you are in Jake's grab that chocolate cake on the top shelf for me


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


If you do kark it and shrink a lot you may be able to fit into my router bit box !!



















You didn't tell me about the tablesaw yet !!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


That looks yummy! The cutting board is lookin good also. Thnx for that link Tex.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Robscastle, you seem to be obsessed with my table saw, so I just changed my will and I'm leaving it to you. FYI, it's a 10" Craftsman Contractor's Model.

And thanks for the casket. I'll fit at the rate I'm loosing weight.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *No I Didn't Die!*
> 
> *I know a few of you were waiting for an invitation to my funeral. Sorry, but you'll have to find another excuse to have a party. *
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are still among us and even doing some woodworking again Steve.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*

Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well. 









What the storm reminded me of is that we face all sorts of unexpected storms in life and usually panic at first glance. The damage seems overwhelming and we think nothing will ever be the same. The truth is things aren't the same, they are often better. My shop is cleaner than it's ever been, I found things I didn't even know I had and I reorganized everything so now I have more room!

The same thing happened three years ago when I was diagnosed with liver cancer. I panicked a little, thought nothing will ever be the same and began the process of dieing. Well, after God got a hold of me and shook some sense back into me I realized I needed to clean up some of the initial storm damage and move on. First I reorganized my priorities, God, wife, family, church and making sure I didn't leave my wife any messes that she would have to clean up later.

It took some time to reorganize and I had these annoying new chores to tend to, surgery, radiation, chemo-therapy and more doctor visits that I can count. Then I discovered something I didn't know I had…....... WOODWORKING ABILITIES. I never thought I could do some of the neat things I had seen others do, but thanks to LumberJocks, Woodworking Guild of America and many other resources, I was able to nurture the tiny bit of natural talent I didn't even know that I had.

Now I spend my days making saw dust, trying new skills and on bad days I can still watch videos about woodworking, look at your projects, get advice and be motivated to get back at making sawdust!

So things aren't the same after the storm, nor is the storm over, but woodworking has brought sunlight into a dark situation. Things are far better than they ever have been for me and my family! The Apostle Paul said,* "for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content:"* Phil 4:11

As you read this post, I am sure of something about you. You are either in a storm, just been through one or one is on the horizon. That is just part of life. I hope when your storm comes you will be able to keep on making sawdust. It's good therapy! Jesus made saw dust in His father's shop and He understands what you are going through. He will always be there for you as He is for me.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Well said.
1 Jn 1:7


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Great that you can be so positive Steve!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Why is it that more people can't have this same attitude. What you said was exactly how many of us feel. Thank God for woodworking, it is wonderful therapy.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


You are right and you will do well.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Amen! Thank you for sharing, Steve.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Life Is Full Of Storms and Sawdust!*
> 
> Well, last week we had one heck of a storm here in Waco! We suffered some damage, broken limbs, scratches to the cars and a wall damaged on my tiny shop. The wall is patched, the tree debris is cleared away and I found most of my sand paper and other stuff that wasn't secured well.
> 
> ...


Well said, and Amen


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*

*Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
*

*For each entry, corporate sponsors and individuals, donate towards the goal of $15,000.*



















SEE PREVIOUS POST FOR HOW YOU CAN HELP.
*See detailed plans, how to post so corporate sponsors will donate or how to donate directly.*

Also check out the Facebook page for Woodworkers Fighting Cancer!

Thanks,
Steve

*BTW, I am alive right now because of many of the advances in Cancer Research!*


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*
> 
> *Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
> *
> ...


Hi Steve, I will get around to building one, I need one for a Christmas present, I am just snowed under at the moment, if I don't I will ensure I make a donation. Cheers Phil


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*
> 
> *Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
> *
> ...


Amen to that Steve, and a very nice build for a super gr8 cause.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*
> 
> *Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
> *
> ...


Steve, I totally missed your post on the coffee lounge. Are there specific dimensions required for the toy boxes? What do I do with it when it's finished?


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*
> 
> *Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
> *
> ...


Click on the link in this post and go to the original. It has all the links necessary.


----------



## nickswoodshop (Oct 9, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Woodworkers Fighting Cancer - Yes, You Can Help!*
> 
> *Since this post in the Coffee Lounge got zero, zip, nada response, I thought I'd place it in a blog post. Come on guys! You can build one of these toy boxes in a few hours! It's a great cause and it hits close to home for me! A year ago when I started woodworking I was disappointed that I missed the Annual Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Fund Raiser. I really didn't expect to have a chance to actually participate this year, but here I am, thank God.
> *
> ...


Great job! I built one of these a couple weeks ago and had a blast building it - super easy project and for a fantastic cause.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*THINGS UNDONE?*

Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.









It reminded me that I have a few things left to do for my family before this cancer gets the best of me. It has metastasized and is now in my abdomen and lungs, so like Jim, I don't have a lot of time to finish up some projects. I came home from doing a very difficult funeral today and started, "My Box."

What Jim's sharing reminded me of is that I don't want to put more on my family than necessary. Besides, I don't have a son like Jim who can make a box for me.  I am blessed to have had all this time to "get ready." My soul has been ready for many years since I asked Jesus to forgive my sins and save me, but there are always other things that need to be done or we pass the burden on to our loved ones. Making a box for my remains is just a small thing, but it is one less burden Judy will have. I've arranged a plot at the Veteran's Cemetery, paid for everything and said my good-byes. But as Jim reminded me, there's always more to do.

Making an urn (box) for my ashes is kind of weird, but I'm actually having fun doing it. I'm using Bubinga, Maple and Purple Heart for an inlaid cross.* This may sound like a bit of a morbid blog post, but I want my fellow Lumber Jocks to ask themselves, "Is there anything undone or unsaid that I need to take care of while their is still time?"*

Maybe there is someone who you've been meaning to thank or say I love you to. Maybe there is someone you need to forgive or ask for forgiveness from. Maybe you've been putting off getting serious with God. Take a little time and think about it.

While I still have some time I want to say thank you all for being my friends. This is an incredible website with some incredible people. You've encouraged me, prayed for me, sent me wood and tools. I have all of your cards set up and I look at them daily and thank God for all of you. I have been enjoying woodworking for only a year, but it has been the best year of my life!

*So again, thank you Jim for sharing and know that your woodworking family is praying for you and your family at this difficult time*


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Wow, Steve. Words are most difficult to come by to express how I feel and how your situation and fight with cancer moves me. Life is so unpredictable and we never have any idea what is in our path. My thoughts are with you…


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the sad news, but you seem to have a great outlook. We all need to make the most of whatever time we have left. As my old friend Clint East wood said, "tomorrow is promised to no one.."

All the best to you Steve.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve, this is not a morbid post at all. You can celebrate the relationship you have with Christ. Despite your struggles, you continue to point people to your Saviour Jesus. I can't imagine being in your shoes, but hope that my life will be the testimony of Christ that yours has become. Thank you for allowing us to share your journey with you.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve
You are an incredible man that can think like you at a time of illness and keep on going .
Your faith is strong and it will see you through and let you have peace .
My thoughts are with you !

Klaus


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve, I'm at a loss for words. Chris (lightcs1776) said it best, I think. My wife and I are praying for you and your family.

Thank you for sharing your story, your faith, and your woodworking journey with us.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve, I can't put into words what an inspiration you (and the Lord working through you) have been and continue to be to us all. Your living example and ministry here have touched many lives. If God does call you home soon, I for one will be looking forward to meeting you in heaven and worshiping together at the feet of our Lord, free of pain and illness.

You and your family continue to be in my prayers.

Peace,
Tim


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Sorry for you loss. I just wish there were something that could help you. You will be in our prayers. Hope you get to finish your box.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Sorry to hear that the medical situation is worsening.

Your faith shines through the darkness of your illness and is truly inspiring.

Your love and concern for your wife is obvious.

I know that when you've passed through the Pearly Gates that St. Peter will surely direct you to the Lord's Workshop…

May your time remaining in this world be blessed with peace and comfort.

Our prayers and thoughts go out to you and your wife in this time of trial.

Herb


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve, you've really been an inspiration for me. The way you've used humor to temper the bad times. What I get from your blogs is the importance of living in the present and facing life on it's on terms. I wish had half your bravery….I'm glad to have you on my buddy list…...........Wes


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve, Your faith and courage are a shining example all of us should try to emulate. You and your family remain in my prayers.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


This is not a morbid post, rather this and the following posts on making your urn will be a celebration of your life. 
Keep posting and building as long as you can and remember - Christ was risen by the grace of God but he has been kept alive in our hearts by the people who told his stories. You have people to tell your stories, and read them even long after you are gone.

Keep building and keep writing as long as you can and thank you for sharing!


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Well Steve I almost made it a day without crying. We just had my dad's wake and service Monday and Tuesday so I'm just now getting to read Steve's blog. I have to say for a bunch of guys that cut wood into pieces and glue it back together, you guys have a tremendous way making things better, both on my post and in Steve's blog right here. Your words are soothing to an emotionally tired soul. The box received kudos both in picture from the post and in person at the services. My goal was not to receive praise, but to make a final project for my father that he would be proud of.

I waited too long to tell my dad I loved him. Once I finally did I told him every day until he could no longer respond. A day later I was telling his body what he meant to me hoping he could hear me in heaven.

Making this box was in a way torture while at the same time therapeutic. I hope Steve and others on this board receive the same therapy I did by making special projects.

Steve I am praying for you my brother. I know what a difficult journey it can be in the last few weeks. I pray those weeks are a long way off. Keep making your projects and doing what the man upstairs asks. Your faith is inspiring for me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


You are a very powerful and strong man Steve. My thoughts are with you. God bless you. I am actually going to put this in my favs, so I don't forget to build my own box one day….. there is my morbid 2-cents.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *THINGS UNDONE?*
> 
> Jim Rochester posted a project titled" "The Hardest Project I've Ever Had to make." It is a box for his Dad's remains who just passed away. I can understand how hard that would be. I am thankful that Jim shared his loss and his project.
> 
> ...


Steve,

My thoughts and prayers are obviously with you, but more so with your family at this time. You are a solid man of the word and know where you are going, but will be leaving your family behind. My struggles seem so minor and pale in comparison for sure!

I am awestruck at the love you are showing your wife, and family by taking care of this last, unpleasant detail, and it reminds of of just exactly how selfless we are to be in life. You are taking time that most other folks would use to simply wind down, to take what time and energy you have to relieve your wife of that burden. What a loving act!

I would like to correct you on one bit of semantics though. You said you said your goodbyes. I don't know about you, but I want to tell everyone I know and love… "I'll catch you on the other side, do you need directions on how to get there?"...


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*

Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place. 

I just wanted to give an update to my Buddies. The last surgery I had several weeks ago really knocked the sawdust out of me. But, thank God I feel better today. If I can preach this morning I should be able to restart "My Box". I also have a few unfinished small projects that I hope to have energy to finish.

*
Woodworking is still good therapy and motivates me to be active.*

I hope you all had a great and blessed Christmas. May the New Year be full of the Joy of the Lord for you all.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


Grace and peace.
1Jn 1:7


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you still have your sense of humour Steve…Keep fighting!


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for not mentioning something. Our funeral home gave me a plastic box that they get from the crematory with the remains in it. So I just built mine around that box. I guess its not the worst thing that is ever going to happen to us.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


Steve, You are an inspiration to me! Keep fighting. I'm praying for a miracle.

Andy


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


You have a great attitude and fighting spirit. All will be fine. There is a reason you were attracted to your woodworking therapy.


----------



## Brat700 (Mar 16, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


May God bless you for sharing as it gives many us strength in our lives


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


I would tell Murphy to stop messing with my measurements. Step at a time will take you on your journey. Post the next Urn you make?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


You are an inspiration. God Bless


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. There is a saying I usually go by, *"Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance." * After starting "My Box" I went to a local funeral home and found out the dimensions required for a cremation urn. Yep, too small. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hopefully the friend I'll give the box to wont find out it was suppose to be my final resting place.
> 
> ...


-


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*

*RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.

I wanted to give an update to my LJ friends.

*
Woodworking is still my therapy of choice. *The problem right now is one of energy and safety. My cancer has gotten much worse and the morphine doesn't allow the safe operation of power tools. I have several projects started, but they just sit there looking back at me. In my mind, however, I'm still designing projects, looking at the fine projects you all post and dreaming of the day I can step back into the shop.

Mentally I am still using woodworking as my primary form of therapy.

BTW, has anyone else noticed the quality of project post has increased in the past few months? It was great before, but recent projects have just been outstanding! Seeing what all of you are doing gives me great pleasure and still motivates me to want to do my own projects.

Thank you all for the prayers and don't give up on me.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Steve, you must have been reading my mind, I was only thinking of you last night, and not having posted for some time…wondering.

It is good to hear that you are being sensible about what you can do and not taking unnecessary risks, I'm just sorry that it is under these circumstances.

I agree that projects on here are of a professional standard, it rather makes me feel more of a beginner than a hobbyist woodworker of over 40 years! 

You know I am not one for prayers, but you are often in my thoughts, look after yourself!

Phil


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update and take good care !


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


It's so great to hear from you, Steve. You've been on my mind lately. Sorry you're struggling so much and mostly I'm sorry you're unable to do the woodworking you enjoy so much. But, as Phil said, I'm glad you're being sensible about it.

I agree with you that project quality on LJ seems to be a ton better lately. I'm frequently humbled by all the talent that surrounds me.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are still with us.

And yes, I'm getting embarrassed about posting my crap next to these great pieces of art


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Really, really glad to hear from you. Happy you've kept your sense of humor and thankful that you still can appreciate your fellow LJ'ers work….I think of you every time I visit LJ….Wes


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


I have also been wondering and concerned about how you are doing Steve. It is good to hear from you and all of us most certainly want to hear from you for a good long time to come.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


God bless you Steve. You are a strong guy. One step at a time LJ brother


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


I'll second the "one step at a time" approach.

Forget the projects that you started and concentrate on what you *CAN* do. I can remember when I was so down and broken that my daughter bought me a coloring book and a set of crayons. It took me a day to color a page, but it was the best coloring I had ever done. And then it was on to pencils and drawing. Etc.

Live for today and make it the best day you can. One day at a time is all any of us has.

And don't forget to SMILE !!!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


May God bless you Steve. I'm sure that I'm just one of a multitude of LJ's who pray for you daily.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


You are a heck of a guy. Keep up the fight. I know you will be making the magic again soon. I like you, can enjoy just thinking about how to do a project.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your cancer is worse but will keep you in my prayers.
I agree there has been a lot of good projects lately.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED*
> 
> *RUMORS OF MY DEMISE WERE SOMEWHAT EXAGGERATED* when a friend of mine recently said, "No seriously! They said your were dead!" Apparently a Veteran's Group I used to attend just figured I kicked the bucket and told my friend I was dead. I don't think this is true, but I am asking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. We all worry when we don't hear from you. I wish I could do something to make things better for you. But know you are in our prayers. Miracles do happen and I am praying for one for you.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*

I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.

To me the biggest down side is that the doctors don't want me doing any woodworking. Bummer! I will be prone to infections and a simple cut could require a trip to the ER. *So as usual I am depending on you guys for my fantasy woodworking via your projects and posts.*

We have most of our expenses covered except for lodging so my daughter post a "GoFundMe" fund raiser on facebook. I know that some of you have donated and we want to say thank you so much. Many of you are also praying for Judy and I and we need that as much or more than money.

You can click here to see what Beth posted. DONATIONS

We don't know what God has planned, but our trust is in Him alone! He doesn't give His children junk or harmful things. Every good and perfect gift comes from our Father.

I love you guys and I'll try to keep you posted.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


GOD bless you my friend. I will say a prayer and make something in your honor.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


A very positive step, I am thinking of you and your Family


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


You and your family are still in my prayers, Steve. I hope this helps you!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


I will add you and your family to my prayer list.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


Lord when things are difficult, lead us to Your word and remind us that You are in control.

Best wishes for a positive outcome. - Len


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


Steve, You remain in our prayers and I know you are "keeping the faith". We are all pullin for you so hang in there.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


Steve:
Keep on fighting. It was good to hear that you get to go to UT. God Bless you.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


Stay strong. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pastorsteve70x7 said:


> *WOODWORKING BACK ON HOLD*
> 
> I've been accepted for clinical trials of a new chemo therapy drug at UT Southwestern Cancer Center in Dallas. Judy and I will spend half of each month in Dallas and a couple of weeks back home recovering. The plan is to continue this schedule for 3 to 6 months and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

